# Looking pregnant ... until I take them out.



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

So, as some might know, I possibly have two pregnant girls, but am not for sure ... sure.

When they are in their setup, both look very chubby (especially Mama) and look like they for sure ARE. But, when I take them out, they just slim themselves down so much running around on me, that they don't look like they have any fat to them!

So, is this normal? Does it mean they're pregnant or not?

I'm confused. :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't quite recall when they were last in with the males but count how many days from that date...wasn't it the first week in September? I thought it was roughly 20 days gestation.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Malorey said:


> So, as some might know, I possibly have two pregnant girls, but am not for sure ... sure.
> 
> When they are in their setup, both look very chubby (especially Mama) and look like they for sure ARE. But, when I take them out, they just slim themselves down so much running around on me, that they don't look like they have any fat to them!
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem once except at the time, I was also changing them over to a better quality food.
One of my females gained around 10g while with a male, I seperated her and the boy and all of a sudden, her weight gain stopped. She didn't gain any more weight for days so I chucked her back in with the male thinking it was just weight gain from a better diet. Wrong.. She had 4 little pinkies a few days after I put her back in. Luckily her mate was Basil - 27 months old and always takes months to get any girl pregnant like he always has - so he didn't get her pregnant again or eat any of the babies


----------

